# Chip In New (To Me) Tank! Disaster or fixable?



## jojouk (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok, so I have recently got a new (to me) 5 foot, 350l tank. Got it from my brother in law, he had it set up for ages, and upgraded to a 6x2x2.

Anyway, I brought it home on Friday, and when I loaded it into the van at his end, I cut my hand as there was some flaking glass.

Didnt think too much of it as I was in a rush, but I got home and had a look, and now I am very upset!

It looks like he has maybe (I am assuming it was not there before he took the tank down -as it looks like a new chip) washed the tank outside, then when draining it of water, he has tipped it up and onto its end, and a stone or something has chipped the glass.

The chip is fairly long. It is on the base pane of glass, on the edge, on the bottom right hand side.

I have taken some pics to illustrate:

Tank (please ignore the mess, its in the dogs room at the moment, as it needs to be stored for a month ish)










This is where the chip is located:



















Before I cleaned it up and removed the flakes of glass:










Flakes I removed










View straight looking at the chip




























View from below the base (looking up through the tank)
















































What does everyone think? Im thinking that maybe a bit of glass on the inside of the tank base, butting up to the right hand pane to strengthen? Or should I get really angry at the brother in law? 

Really, really upset :/ :S :sad:

It actually looks worse in the pictures than when I was down taking the photos


----------



## Da11as (Mar 11, 2012)

It appears to be on the outside of the tank, and not on a corner but on the edge in the middle, you may be lucky by just siliconing it, the problem with siliconing a new piece of glass to the inside of the tank is the pressiure build up against the walls, the problem with siliconing a glass piece to the outside is that it may make the aquarium 'off balance' (non straight - cant think of the words to use) (if on the base), if on the side aesthetics, a suggestion may be; go to a reputable LFS, not your standard mill pet shop... and see what s/he suggests, worst case scenario, you need to replace the pane of glass, if it is not as bad as you say... then possiblly siliconing may do the trick, but please I'm ONLY new to this and NOT a glazier, but I'm sure someone on here will assist you, or give you a better answer


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

The way that glass is chipping away I would defiantly replace that section of the tank, even if it held water I would not trust the integrity of the seem, or the glass. If it was a regular small chip I would be ok with it but the fact is it has a large chip and the glass around the chip is fragmenting off means the glass could further fragment under pressure, or with a light impact.

My guess is its not his fault though, its probably a faulty piece of glass.


----------

